# Android Market: XSS-Lücke ermöglichte unbefugte Installation von Apps



## Newsfeed (8 März 2011)

In Kombination mit der Ferninstallation ermöglichte die Lücke die Installation und den Start von Apps. Der Entdecker ärgert sich nun, dass er die Lücke schon an Google gemeldet hat, statt sie beim kommenden Pwn2Own-Wettbewerb einzusetzen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

